# Enregistrer un programme Pluzz avec un Mac...



## junglefish (21 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis sur mac OS X, version 10.6.7. Quelqu'un sait-il comment je pourrais enregistrer un programme TV diffusé par Pluzz.fr?   
j'aimerais enregistrer sur l'url...
http://www.pluzz.fr/mauvaises-ondes-201 ... 20h35.html
Grand merci d'avance!


----------



## ntx (22 Mai 2011)

Je ne suis pas sûr que les ayant droits sur cette oeuvre soit d'accord avec cela ...


----------



## Aliboron (22 Mai 2011)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



junglefish a dit:


> Je suis sur mac OS X, version 10.6.7. Quelqu'un sait-il comment je pourrais enregistrer un programme TV diffusé par Pluzz.fr ?


Je pense aussi qu'il s'agit d'un site doté d'une protection contre l'enregistrement, justement (cf la mention "_Droits de reproduction et de diffusion réservés © 2010 France Télévisions_" au bas de la page).

Au besoin, tu peux t'en assurer en posant la question sur le site.

----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
De toute façon, il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Comme de plus je pense que tout est dit, on va aussi fermer le sujet.


----------

